
Am I pricing myself well? $40k a year for a half-time remote DevOps Engineer - sega01
Hi HN,<p>My ultimate goal is to work for myself. I&#x27;m pretty convinced at at the moment, remote half-time is the best way for me to get there.<p>I&#x27;ve put out an offer to work for $40,000 a year for 20 hours a week as a DevOps Engineer. That title isn&#x27;t exact -- I could probably be a newbie Full Stack Engineer in Python, an SRE, or a systems engineer depending on the place. The titles are never too exact.<p>This is my Github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;teran-mckinney<p>My offer for work: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;go-beyond.org&#x2F;systems-engineering&#x2F;<p>My thoughts on half-time work: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;go-beyond.org&#x2F;post&#x2F;the-forty-hour-work-week&#x2F;<p>Am I pricing myself appropriately? Where can I best find such a role?<p>I normally go for about $120k full time in the Bay Area or Austin, depending on the company. I figure I need to cut down the rate a bit for half-time and remote.<p>Thank you!
======
EduardoBautista
You will most likely do better offering services as a contractor instead of
looking to be a part time employee. Tech companies don't usually hire part
time.

